# 24" Brown outta.....!!!!



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Can you say LUCKY!! What are the odds of pulling 2 bigs browns in back to back days? Lol, must be livin right......??? :?

Well it happened again, we had to head back seeing we both had big brown fever lol. Not nearly as big as yesterday's brown but still a great fight and great fish, it taped 24" exact  ly

Same story as yesterday, same fishing partner, same area, same LUCK etc...I wont right a novel this time.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice!
I hope that you will get some more brutes like these during your Derby.


----------



## Ton_Def (Dec 23, 2008)

You guys need to stay away from those community ponds!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats on a nice one


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

Ton_Def said:


> You guys need to stay away from those community ponds!


Wish we would have known you were back in town...still hopin you'd show... How was your trip today?


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

man you guys are tearing it up! cant see the pic cause of work but im sure its another great looking fish!! good job!


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

Your on a hot streak! Lets go to Vegas next lol :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

Greenguy88 said:


> Your on a hot streak! Lets go to Vegas next lol :mrgreen:


 :lol: all on red!


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

kochanut said:


> Greenguy88 said:
> 
> 
> > Your on a hot streak! Lets go to Vegas next lol :mrgreen:
> ...


Lol or enter the high rollers LC tourney......


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice... I think it might be worth the investment for you to do the high rollers tourney you are running hot!


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Nice job! Back to back big browns!

Good luck at the derby.


----------



## tacokid789 (Apr 24, 2008)

LOAH said:


> Good luck at the derby.


I'll need it, that's all it is, luck. My big fish then when in counts will be a 11" bow prob lol



orvis1 said:


> Nice... I think it might be worth the investment for you to do the high rollers tourney you are running hot!


Yeah, but I'd never enter that LC one. Gonna give it a rest til sat :mrgreen:


----------



## fordkustom (Jan 27, 2011)

that is too cool


----------

